# Need a little help.



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Well, you may know about my business project of opening a petshop.
Part of it is listing out the advantages and disadvantages if your plan. About personal management skills and experiences, I can list out myself. But I actually need help on location: Im gonna open one in Northern Illinois... rumour says that this industry is growing there  
So can you help me with some more details? Links, personal comments will be appriciated. I know some of you guys live there or have an understanding about it.. you know.
Well thanks for your help  or even reading
PS: If you have your personal comments, its also a good idea to PM me and tell me your full name (and a litle biography) but if you dont want to tell its still fine.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

Dont open it in a too busy loaction, nor one too isolated. A place where people constantly go, but is not always full of people, if you know what I mean.

Sorta like a toilet, everyone goes there but it isnt usually always crowded 

Good luck with your business, hope everything works out good!


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

well puttimg info about fish on the front of the tanks is alyaws good and if you have a central filtration system make sure you can shut off the flow to a certin tank if it has sick fish!


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

location is a big aspect of the trade... you want a lot of room, in cramped conditions, those tanks can be a big problem with humidity. You want an area that will grow accordingly with your fish shop... (you may not want a unbelieveably huge crowd that goes there at first because you probably won't have the resources to meet their demands however down the road after you have some sort of profit you want your business to grow) Make it conveinent for your customers and get a place with a parking lot


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Ya Fishfirst 
Thankyou and other people for your comments. I keep waiting for more comments 
Wanna have a peep over my project?
These are the Floor Plans:








1.First Floor and Parking Lot








2.Second Floor

And some screenshots of the 3D Simulation Model


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Start saving now, no one will give you a loan to open a petshop. A petshop is a risky business that a bank wont give loans out to.


good luck though.


----------



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

it looks better than my lfs! i wish i lived in michigan...
the best of luck to you


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

shev said:


> Start saving now, no one will give you a loan to open a petshop. A petshop is a risky business that a bank wont give loans out to.
> 
> 
> good luck though.


I wonder why...?


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

wow, that looks fantastic. open one in atlanta and you will have one good customer.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Forget pet shop.... You need to be an architect. Good job!


----------

